

Australian Banks Warned About Cloud Computing (by APRA) - itcmcgrath
http://blog.tomw.net.au/2010/11/banks-warned-about-cloud-computing.html

======
itcmcgrath
Most interesting is how APRA (Australian Prudential Regulation Authority) is
essentially calling some Australian financial institutions negligent:

"APRA has noted that its regulated institutions do not always recognise the
significance of cloud computing initiatives and fail to acknowledge the
outsourcing and/or offshoring elements in them"

